# Catching Butt Drippings for Reheat Next Day



## endo129 (Apr 25, 2016)

Looked around and didn't find anything that quite answered this but please point me there if I'm wrong.

I need to make a couple butts a day in advance, and from other's suggestions I've read to:

Smoke 'em

Rest 'em

Pull 'em

'fridgerate 'em

Put in 350* oven in their juices for a couple hours before serving.

Is there a trick to catching the drippings without them burning up?

I could use my water pan without water, but being so close to the fire (SV24) I'm afraid they'll just burn up.

I could place the butts in a pan, but am afraid of lessening the smoke intake since the pan is blocking the smoke from rising into the bottom.

I could put a pan above the water pan on a lower rack and the butts on a middle rack.

Then, once you get them, I assume you just put them in the refrigerator until you're ready to use the next day?

Thanks!


----------



## sfprankster (Apr 25, 2016)

Alex, I'll take "How to catch drippings for $400...

What is...

Put a pan above the water pan on a lower rack and the butts on a middle( and/or top) rack 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Once the drippings are out of the smoker, let them cool, and skim the excess fat off the top and store in the fridge...


----------



## endo129 (Apr 25, 2016)

So what you're saying is.....As usual, I'm overthinking it?


----------



## sfprankster (Apr 25, 2016)

Not to be obnoxious as I usually am...

YES!!!

I try to make everything as simply as possible.

You may want to try a finishing sauce for the pulled pork.

Here's a couple I've tried that work very well for me.

*JJ's Fishing Sauce*

*or *

*SoFlaQuer's Finishing Sauce*


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 25, 2016)

The Prankster gave good advice. The two Finishing Sauces above are N. Carolina style. Tangy and Vinegar based. Here is another option somewhat more to the taste of us Yankees. You can Foil as described or just smoke start to finish and add the sauce to taste. You may want to add some water to the drip pan if very dry...JJ

*Foiling Juice / Sweet Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

*Foiling Juice*

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional: 2T Apple Cider Vinegar (Recommended!). Add 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more of a KC Glaze.

Simmer until a syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining

in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.

*For a Sweet Finishing Sauce for Pulled Pork:*  Make a Double batch, skip the Butter.

If you plan to Foil the meat, add 1/2 the batch to the Foil Pack or place it in a Pan with your Butt, when the IT hits 165*F.

Cover the pan with foil and continue to heat to 205*F for pulling.

At 205* rest or hold the Butt in a cooler wrapped in towels until ready to serve.

Pull the Pork and place it back in the pan with the pan Juices and any additional reserved Foiling Juice to moisten, the meat should be shiny and juicy but not swimming in sauce. Serve while hot...OR... Bag and refrigerate until needed.

If you choose to Not Foil or Pan the Butt. Add the Finishing Sauce to the pulled meat before serving. Add the hot Finishing Sauce a little at a time until the Pork is moistened, again the meat should be shiny but not swimming in sauce.

When re-heating place the Pulled Pork in a Pan or Crock pot and add reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider, as needed to make up the Juice that was absorbed while the pork was refrigerated. Cover and re-heat in a pre-heated 325-350*F oven or on High in the crock pot to 165*F and Serve.

I was AMAZED...No additional sauce needed. ENJOY...JJ


----------



## endo129 (Apr 26, 2016)

Great info guys. Gonna have to give these all a try. 

Question: when reheating in a pan in an oven, how much of the drippings would one add? I don't like my pork soggy but obviously don't want it dry. Do you spritz it on top? just barely moisten it and mix throughout? Put a thin layer in the bottom of the pan?


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 26, 2016)

I smoke my butts in a pan sitting in their own juices. 

I also put the trimmed fat on a rack above the butt so it bastes it as it cooks.

For reheating heat the juice & add it to the hot PP.

Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 26, 2016)

I have found adding 1/2 to 1Cup liquid to the pan of meat, 4Lbs or more, and covering with foil reheats well. Stir the meat and the meat holds the moisture...JJ


----------



## endo129 (May 6, 2016)

So let's say I'm glazing my meat during the smoke. Any reason I can't still use the drippings since they will be full of the glaze that ran off the butt?

Also if I have a glaze made up of OJ, lime juice, brown sugar, and a hot pepper, do you think it's safe to sit out for the 10-12 hours of the smoke? I don't want to put a cold glaze on meat I'm trying to smoke but at the same time I don't want it to breed bacteria sitting out all day. 

Thanks!


----------

